# Needed something new



## 04ultra (Jun 21, 2009)

It was time for something new............So with my B/day on its way I went shopping ....


6 speed auto is really nice and Im finally at 500 miles .....





.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jun 21, 2009)

SWEET RIDE! Enjoy it!


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 21, 2009)

Good Job!

Now you can get your hinner to MN next time I'm there.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 21, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Good Job!
> 
> Now you can get your hinner to MN next time I'm there.



How far is it from Wausau WI.???






.


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 21, 2009)

there's a spec of dirt on the right rear quarter. Get on it!


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 21, 2009)

chowdozer said:


> there's a spec of dirt on the right rear quarter. Get on it!



I'll wash it in the morning .........


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats Ultra. Nice ride and spacious room and a Z71!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GMC makes nice TRUCKS and that there one looks real niiiiiiice.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 22, 2009)

04ultra said:


> How far is it from Wausau WI.???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at it,,, about 2 1/4 inches.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice truck. I have a 4door Chevy 2006. Not happy with the short bed but like the cab for all the kids.


----------



## Paul61 (Jun 22, 2009)

04ultra said:


> .



Good choice Ult, way ta go 
Paul


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul61 said:


> Good choice Ult, way ta go
> Paul



I tried a few brands and this is the one I liked best ....So its getting miles on it ....lol


----------



## beerman6 (Jun 24, 2009)

You should clean the plates,cops can give ya a ticket for that... :monkey:


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 24, 2009)

beerman6 said:


> You should clean the plates,cops can give ya a ticket for that... :monkey:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 24, 2009)

04ultra said:


> It was time for something new............So with my B/day on its way I went shopping ....
> 
> 
> 6 speed auto is really nice and Im finally at 500 miles .....
> ...



Congrats, sure looks great! 

...are you trying to save the US car industry? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 24, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Congrats, sure looks great!
> 
> ...are you trying to save the US car industry? :greenchainsaw:






I wanted a new truck so it was time ........It looks great with my new enclosed trailer......


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jun 28, 2009)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jun 28, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Congrats, sure looks great!
> 
> ...are you trying to save the US car industry? :greenchainsaw:



I dont know about the car industry but they are opening another oil well for it!!! lol


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jun 30, 2009)

idea for accessories... splash guards... ( mud flaps) keeps the crap off the sides ( I have them on my '01 silverado) maybe a bug/stone deflector... and the in channel vent visors.... they cut a lot of wind noise... I have all that on my '01 and now I have them on my 08 avalanche


----------



## PB (Jun 30, 2009)

You ruined it with the harley stickers. 

I test drove the 2008 before I bought my Ford, it was a great truck but they didn't want to deal. Maybe they should have looking back on it. 


You need a Truxedo LoPro tonneau cover.


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 2, 2009)

nice rig. i was looking around here for duramax's and couldn't find any for you. i like the new cummins that i got...i just wish i would have gotten a long bed....doo!!


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 18, 2010)

I think you forgot to link to your spam :spam::spam::spam:


----------



## WesternSaw (Aug 18, 2010)

*New Truck*

Nice set of wheels you have there!Congats!
Lawrence


----------



## BuddhaKat (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm officially jealous. Lucky dawg.


----------

